Ask HN: If tech cares about diversity, where's the discussion about civil rights - kiddz
======
plerpin
If you're looking for discussion between empathetic folks, this ain't the
place. Discussions like that tend to be flagged for being too political, or
they get ratholed in reinventing the wheel from idealistic first principles.

